# Dx for scalp or leg lesion?



## Lynn Hendrickson (Nov 22, 2010)

A scalp lesion coded before path report, if I'm right, can't be coded from the Neoplasm table under benign or uncertain nature. So I look under lesion, mass, polyp, dysplasia, etc. I can't find a code for leg or scalp under any of these headings. HELP!


----------



## eadun2000 (Nov 22, 2010)

Lynn Hendrickson said:


> A scalp lesion coded before path report, if I'm right, can't be coded from the Neoplasm table under benign or uncertain nature. So I look under lesion, mass, polyp, dysplasia, etc. I can't find a code for leg or scalp under any of these headings. HELP!



Look under lesion and then look under SKIN... the code is 709.9.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 23, 2010)

Lynn Hendrickson said:


> A scalp lesion coded before path report, if I'm right, can't be coded from the Neoplasm table under benign or uncertain nature. So I look under lesion, mass, polyp, dysplasia, etc. I can't find a code for leg or scalp under any of these headings. HELP!



Yes she is correct it is a 709.9 or 709.8.  It works if you look under disorder and then skin.  If there has been an excision however, you must wait for the path report.  CPT codes for excisions have only benign and malignant choices.


----------

